# Honeycomb embossed jars



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you post a picture of what you've found so far?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


Brushy Mtn says these are "jars with embossed hexagonal cells":
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Case-364-1-lb-Plastic-Embossed-Jars/productinfo/PEJ1C/


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Kelley and Mann Lake have plastic jars embossed with the comb pattern. Kelley's has a bee or two on the jar also. Not sure if the Mann Lake jars have the bee or not.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

These guys have some really cool looking jars. http://www.browningshoney.com/shop/16oz-gift-jar-premium-orange-blossom-honey/

BTW... Welcome to beesource! Prepare to be amazed


----------

